# Lower Back Training



## Grizzly911 (Nov 9, 2018)

What are some good exercises to add into lower back training besides hyperextensions?


----------



## Jin (Nov 9, 2018)

You do not need to target your lower back if you squat and deadlift. 

Hyper extensions are meant to target your hamstrings, not really your lower back.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 9, 2018)

Jin said:


> You do not need to target your lower back if you squat and deadlift.
> 
> Hyper extensions are meant to target your hamstrings, not really your lower back.


  I do Squats and Front Squats on leg day and on hamstring day I add in stiff leg deads. All this should help too right? I'm also tryiing to thicken up my lower back and bring out some details as well.


----------



## Jin (Nov 9, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> I do Squats and Front Squats on leg day and on hamstring day I add in stiff leg deads. All this should help too right? I'm also tryiing to thicken up my lower back and bring out some details as well.



You ain’t getting detail out of your spinal erectors dude. Google image search Ronnie Coleman’s back and see for yourself.  Not much detail in the lower back and that’s at stage BF.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 9, 2018)

Jin said:


> You do not need to target your lower back if you squat and deadlift.
> 
> Hyper extensions are meant to target your hamstrings, not really your lower back.



Low back work is pretty much never a bad idea. 

And you can target hams or low back on hypers by moving the pad up or down. You probably don't know that due to your height though lol



Grizzly911 said:


> What are some good exercises to add into lower back training besides hyperextensions?



See if you can rig a reverse hyper with a band or something. Hell buy one for home lol.

Otherwise, my go to... Butt walks for the QL for tons of reps, good mornings, suspended good mornings, SSB squats, planks, bird dogs. 




Jin said:


> You ain’t getting detail out of your spinal erectors dude. Google image search Ronnie Coleman’s back and see for yourself.  Not much detail in the lower back and that’s at stage BF.



Good point. Christmas tree appears after fat loss.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 9, 2018)

Just wash a shit load of dishes. I get nasty back pumps from that.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hahaha! All helpful info!


----------



## Viduus (Nov 9, 2018)

Most people have covered what I know. The only addition I have is a variation of a good morning. 

I hold a weighted barbell curled out about eight inches from my chin. Your elbows are at a right angle and your upper arms sticking straight out. Bend over and hold for ten seconds then slowly come up. Don’t drop your arms. Repeat until you want to cry.

I find those work my erectors more then hyperextensions. Plus you get a nice arm pump


----------



## German89 (Nov 9, 2018)

I do hypers just the way POB noted. I lower the pad right down, grab a 80lbs dumbbell and pump them out. Your lower back will get lit.  Just make sure you arent coming all the way back and arching your back, (If that makes sense). you can always do reverse hypers as well. I typically do reversed ones pre squats. 

Deadlifts, squats, id say good mornings hit lower back a little bit as well.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 9, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Just wash a shit load of dishes. I get nasty back pumps from that.



Or brush your teeth! Sometimes I can get thru it if I remember to flex my abs super hard.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 9, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Just wash a shit load of dishes. I get nasty back pumps from that.


Dude they’re awful!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 9, 2018)

ToolSteel said:


> Dude they’re awful!



Or give your kids a bath. That's actually the worst.


----------



## German89 (Nov 9, 2018)

ECKSRATED said:


> Or give your kids a bath. That's actually the worst.



I give my son a shower now just for that reason. Less bending and, its over in less than 3 mins.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 9, 2018)

I make my wife bathe the doggos just for that reason.


----------



## bigdog (Nov 9, 2018)

just squats and deads here.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 9, 2018)

German89 said:


> I give my son a shower now just for that reason. Less bending and, its over in less than 3 mins.



So, in contrast, do you stand on a stool when you give Hurt a bath?


----------



## German89 (Nov 9, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> So, in contrast, do you stand on a stool when you give Hurt a bath?



Lmfao... uh.. how tall is he?


----------



## Grizzly911 (Nov 9, 2018)

German89 said:


> Lmfao... uh.. how tall is he?


Shouldn't be any taller than me at 6'5.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 10, 2018)

German89 said:


> I give my son a shower now just for that reason. Less bending and, its over in less than 3 mins.



lmao...when I wash my dog...in the shower.... I get on my knees ...fuccck that standing and bending over!


----------



## German89 (Nov 10, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> lmao...when I wash my dog...in the shower.... I get on my knees ...fuccck that standing and bending over!



Miinneeee... mine, wont get in the bath.  I have to get 2 5gallon buckets, and do it outside, with a bowl of hotdogs... so annoying.. and i gotta pamper him too. Such a douch!


----------



## German89 (Nov 10, 2018)

Grizzly911 said:


> Shouldn't be any taller than me at 6'5.



Lmfao. Im 5'6... yeah.. id need a stool


----------

